# Pre-Flight Announcement



## MrFSS (Nov 8, 2007)

We talk a lot about service on Amtrak and good and not so good service employees. Have a listen to this guy as he preps passengers for a flight.

*LISTEN HERE*


----------



## PerRock (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow.....

peter


----------



## stlouielady (Nov 8, 2007)

Should have known that would be an announcement from Southwest. I have to fly them alot with work, and they certainly do liven up those safety announcements. I've even had flight crews sing them to the passengers. A little over the top sure, but, it does make people enjoy it just a little bit more.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 8, 2007)

stlouielady said:


> Should have known that would be an announcement from Southwest. I have to fly them alot with work, and they certainly do liven up those safety announcements. I've even had flight crews sing them to the passengers. A little over the top sure, but, it does make people enjoy it just a little bit more.


I enjoy flying, but I also take it seriously. And I don't need some flight attendant turning safety procedures into a lame comedy act. BTW, shouldn't that video gizmo already have been turned off and stowed?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> stlouielady said:
> 
> 
> > Should have known that would be an announcement from Southwest. I have to fly them alot with work, and they certainly do liven up those safety announcements. I've even had flight crews sing them to the passengers. A little over the top sure, but, it does make people enjoy it just a little bit more.
> ...



I enjoy flying also, but, what's wrong with injecting a little 'personality' into the safety lecture? As long as all of the required information is given to the passengers, regardless of whether or not they are listening, I think there's nothing wrong with trying to have a little fun with it.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 8, 2007)

Guest said:


> WhoozOn1st999 said:
> 
> 
> > stlouielady said:
> ...


Instruction on safety procedures is not the time for entertainment.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 8, 2007)

As long as the information is communicated accurately, and it was, adding some entertainment value serves to get people to pay attention. A humorous but informative safety announcement that people listen to is, in my opinion, more effective in ensuring safety than the dry, scripted announcements that no one hears.

In that same vein, here is the safety video from Virgin Atlantic. Quite entertaining, and the only safety video I have ever seen that rolls credits at the conclusion. Make sure your seat belt is low and tight at your hips and enjoy.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 8, 2007)

PRR 60 said:


> As long as the information is communicated accurately, and it was, adding some entertainment value serves to get people to pay attention. A humorous but informative safety announcement that people listen to is, in my opinion, more effective in ensuring safety than the dry, scripted announcements that no one hears.
> In that same vein, here is the safety video from Virgin Atlantic. Quite entertaining, and the only safety video I have ever seen that rolls credits at the conclusion. Make sure your seat belt is low and tight at your hips and enjoy.



A jokester fails to remind people that flying is serious business. I wonder what kinda punch lines are used in the event of an emergency.

"Hey folks, we have engine fire! But don't worry. Since you laughed through my takeoff gags you'll know what to do, right? Badda-bing! We'll be okay cuz you were entertained. Oops, decompression! Have fun with those little plastic things. Pretend it's Halloween! We'll have an emergency landing party. Yah-HOO!! Last one down the chute is a rotten egg."


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 8, 2007)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> ....We'll have an emergency landing party. Yah-HOO!! Last one down the chute is a rotten egg."


Or maybe a fried egg? :lol:


----------



## printman2000 (Nov 9, 2007)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> As long as the information is communicated accurately, and it was, adding some entertainment value serves to get people to pay attention. A humorous but informative safety announcement that people listen to is, in my opinion, more effective in ensuring safety than the dry, scripted announcements that no one hears.
> In that same vein, here is the safety video from Virgin Atlantic. Quite entertaining, and the only safety video I have ever seen that rolls credits at the conclusion. Make sure your seat belt is low and tight at your hips and enjoy.



If you do the normal pre-flight instructions and get 10% of the people listening, or you liven them up and get 80% of the people listening, which is better? The same info is being given. Those that have never flown were given clear instructions and those that have flown perhaps listened when they normally do not. I think what he was saying made me listen to all the instructions much more than I normally do on a plane. People were clearly informed of what to do in an emergency.

Is flying a serious business? Sure it is. But the person being totally serious and stoic during this announcement is not going to change the way people react in an emergency.

If this is really that troubling to you, trains are the way to go!


----------



## tp49 (Nov 11, 2007)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> As long as the information is communicated accurately, and it was, adding some entertainment value serves to get people to pay attention. A humorous but informative safety announcement that people listen to is, in my opinion, more effective in ensuring safety than the dry, scripted announcements that no one hears.
> In that same vein, here is the safety video from Virgin Atlantic. Quite entertaining, and the only safety video I have ever seen that rolls credits at the conclusion. Make sure your seat belt is low and tight at your hips and enjoy.



On any given flight the majority of people do not pay attention to the the safety announcements on a flight (myself included). Southwest came up with a way to try to get more people to pay attention to the announcement. Considering they get a lot of chuckles from people shows that the bad joke would stick in people's heads. I have no problem with them doing this at all.


----------

